# New Herdsire Coming Tomorrow!



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

This is my new boy Memphis from Dragonfly. He's Rosasharn Cauldron E X Flat Rocks Galena. I've been after a moonspotted wellbred ND sire for some time and he fits the bill! Check out his dam's udder. She should qualify for her AR star this year. He'll be used a lot this fall! (photos courtesy Joanne Karohl)


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! He's really handsome! Love his rump and what a nice head!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous congrats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He looks very cute!! 
Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow he is gorgeous! I love his momma's udder!
I'm jealous!
Congrats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice looking boy! :thumb: Congrats!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

He is sooo pretty congrats!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! What a nice looking boy! Congratulations!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow. He is stunning, and you are right, well bred! Congrats on your precious new addition!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is beautiful! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have more photos of this cutie?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really really like him. He will be a nice addition to your herd.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He's a cutie!  LOVE his mom's udder! :drool:  Nice choice! :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

mnspinner--I'm assuming the mn stands for Minnesota?? Very nice little buckling  Do you have a website, I may need to buy some kids from you next spring or do some trades  Do you have a website??


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sharp looking boy, awesome udder on his mama! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks one and all! My boy Memphis thinks he's the little prince and I should come to his every call. Hope to get new pix as he's growing and changing. I think he's ready to breed right now!
And Pelican, the mn is just short for my herd name of Moonspinner. I'm in western NY.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

double wow on him and that udder.. he is a natural poser already.. ..cant wait to see him all growed up!!!!


----------

